# Training Question



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys Im back again with another question! I have been looking for training books and i was wondering what you guys use to start training a new pup? What do you need in order of dummies and things to start a 7 week pup. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## jbauer (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd start out with the following DVDs:

-Sound Beginnings Retriever Training with Jackie Mertens
-Smartwork Puppy Program by Evan Graham
-Fowl Dawgs 1-3 with Rick Stawski.

Those 3 DVDs will get you headed in the right direction and are very easy to follow and reproduce what you watch in the field. Rick Stawski is a stud and I highly recommend his program.

-Brian


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What breed of pup? You will use different commands training retrievers/flushers/pointers.


----------



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry i should have been more specific! Thanks jbauer ill check those out Im looking for flushing books I just bought "Gun Dog" but im still looking for more! Please help!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Is it too late to get your money back for the Gun Dog purchase? And since you never answered Tex's question, and by your above purchase, I'm guessing a lab. If so...

Smartwork Puppy Program DVD!








for all retriever puppies
Socialization and Beyond
General field protocols
Beware of excesses
My Puppy Plan
How To: Tasks and Skills
Operant Conditioning
E-collar conditioning
Introducing puppies to feathers
Introducing puppies to bumpers & Artificial Game Birds 
Puppy Marking
Introduction to Gunfire 
Introduction to Water & Water marks for puppies 
Decoy introduction 
Summary
1 hour & 20 minutes

http://www.rushcreekpress.com/page2semi ... items.html


----------

